# Would you pay $30 for a first run DVD??



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20017662-17.html?tag=cnetRiver

NO!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A lot would depend on what the distance is between:

- Theater Release Date
*** What date for available
- Home DVD Date

Just for my family of 4 (two adults, two kids) we spent $38 just on Tickets alone.
We spent another $40 on Popcorn, Drinks, and candy.

I have a 55 inch LED TV, a Stereo System that is pelnty powerfull for my living room.

We only go to two or three movies a year, because of the cost. Not to mention the logistics.

If this model goes through and takes off... then I can easily see my family/friends spending the $30 for the major movies more often.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I certainly would, I have a theater room and THX Ultra 2 setup, so bring it. It sure would be less expensive to watch in my home than taking my family to see it, in the comfort of my own home too.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh,_ hell_ no! To do so would be stupid.

(The ability to delay gratification being a sign of maturity.)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

In a heartbeat. My 106" projection system has been patiently waiting.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Nick said:


> Oh,_ hell_ no! To do so would be stupid.


That pretty much suns it up for me.

I'm rather curious to see how the breach of HDCP security will affect this.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nope.

Having not been to the commercial theater in almost 10 years, I'm used to waiting for the DVD/Blu Ray release so I can watch movies in my home theater.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

If the movie was still in theaters, and people were still talking about it, then maybe. If it was halfway between the release and DVD release, then no.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I think the last movie I saw in a theater was in 1997 or 1998 and that was only because I had to kill 4 hours. It was either that or drive 1 hour+ each way to home and then back.

Ever since then I wait til they appear on Netflix. Not many of the new titles appeal to me. So many of the new titles seem to plug action or Special effects over telling what the movie is really about in their adverts.

Once they hit Netflix I can tell easily what they are about and decide.

So NO I wouldn't pay a premium!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

It really sounds like some folks took a hiatus from movie going. I know I did, I rented them for the longest time, or purchased them. With the kids though, it is fun to catch it when it is released, especially the animations. The kids love them. Ok, I do too, but the experience is much better than it was, at least for me. However, that said...I guess we all change at some point (grow up?). I don't ever wish to grow up, ok?!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

If we are talking about a couple weeks or so before it comes to DVD then NO but otherwise I would consider it especially if it is a movie the entire family really wanted to see.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No, I don't think I would. 

I still enjoy going to the theatre occasionally.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> I still enjoy going to the theatre occasionally.


It never seems to fail when I go out to a theatre, we either end up in a theatre where someone has to talk during the entire picture or someone has brought an infant and is totally clueless as to why the kid is screaming.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

When I read the title, I thought it was the ability to buy a DVD of the movie for $30 (while it was still in the theatre). For all the reasons people have said above, my family of 4 could go for that. Based on the article, this looks like a set top box that would somehow stream the movie to your house. Definitely not interested in that.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I've invested a large sum of money in my home theater room (construction, equipment, furniture, ect.). No way in hell would I pay that amount for a movie and I can well afford it! This is just more Hollywood greed. The Chinese have a saying "a fool and his money are soon parted"!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

No chance in hell. If I really want to see the movie I’ll go the theater and/or buy the blu-ray. If the movie seems “iffy”, I’ll add it to my Netflix queue. If I’m spending $30 bucks, I want to hold the movie in my hand.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

One thing that might help sway me is if the movie is only available in the theaters in 3D. If it is movie I really want to see, and it is available via STB while still in theaters and only in 3D, then I may be more inclined to buy it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hutchinshouse said:


> No chance in hell. If I really want to see the movie I'll go the theater and/or buy the blu-ray. If the movie seems "iffy", I'll add it to my Netflix queue. If I'm spending $30 bucks, I want to hold the movie in my hand.


To play devil's advocate.

How much would it cost you to go to the movie theater to see it?
You still don't get to take it home with you, and hold it in your hand.

In my family case, it can cost us upwards to $60 to go just for the 4 of us.
Mix in that we do often go with other extended members of our family and friends, that evening to the movies can turn into $200 very quickly.

For a fraction of that, we could have some better quality food and drink at home, watch the movie on our schedule, not the movie theaters... And then still hang out or even watch a second movie or play cards, or something else for the rest of the night.

Now... I would still pretty much use my normal justification for watching a Theater Movie, vs waiting for the actual DVD, or even the movie channels. Not like I am going to drop this $30 every weekend. But I may increase from the 3-4 times we go to the theater, to maybe on average 1 a month.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> To play devil's advocate.
> 
> How much would it cost you to go to the movie theater to see it?
> You still don't get to take it home with you, and hold it in your hand.
> ...


You do have good points. Far more $$ to take the whole family to the movies. However, you can spend less than $30 (and keep the movie) get better picture and sound, and still do all the fun activities (cards, good food etc.). I guess it all comes down to how long do you want to wait to see a movie. I personally put A/V quality ahead of swiftness. Peace


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> To play devil's advocate.
> 
> How much would it cost you to go to the movie theater to see it?
> You still don't get to take it home with you, and hold it in your hand.
> ...


But why not wait a bit longer until it comes out on Blu Ray and buy the movie for less than $30? Then you have the same experience you're talking about, but you own it and can watch it whenever you want.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Hollywood Money Making: A film is produced on a budget with the goal being recouping their envestment followed by a profit. This is accomplished with it's theatrical release, foreign and domestic. If the film was a mega hit it is re-released theatrically for more profits. It is then placed on the ppv market. "More" profit. Then comes the DVD release. "More" profit. Premium channels then pay for the right to broadcast the film followed by national channels. "More" profits x2. And now this new concept to achieve "more" profits.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> But why not wait a bit longer until it comes out on Blu Ray and buy the movie for less than $30? Then you have the same experience you're talking about, but you own it and can watch it whenever you want.


Don't get me wrong... there are plenty of movies that I will wait for the optical version to come out (and I do selectively purchase blu-rays)

For example, the new Harry Potter movie that is comming out this fall... we have waited a long time for it, and my wife and I are big fans of the books and the movie series. We don't want to wait yet another 6 months for it to hit optical.

Same for this past summer, with Toy Story 3 (as a family).
As a group of friends, we couldn't wait to see A-Team.

So there are several movies that we want to see when the hit the theaters, but in most cases I do wait for optical, or premium channel release.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I have never enjoyed a movie less for having waited for it's DVD release or premium channel broadcast. I gave up "having to be one of the first" when I was in high school.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I would only if I was throwing a movie party. I have never thrown a movie party.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> I have never enjoyed a movie less for having waited for it's DVD release or premium channel broadcast. I gave up "having to be one of the first" when I was in high school.


Ditto. I'll admit when we first gave up the commercial theater 10 years ago, the first year was rough because anything coming out on DVD, we had already seen in the theater. After that, it was easy, because now there's always something good coming out on BD/DVD every couple of weeks, just like there's always something new coming to the theater.

The hardest was waiting for the LOTR extended versions to come to DVD each year at xmas. I almost caved and went to see ROTK at the theater, but I'm glad I waited, because it was well worth seeing it in my theater for the first time.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

"Nick" said:


> Oh, hell no! To do so would be stupid.
> 
> (The ability to delay gratification being a sign of maturity.)


The ability to recognize that other's preferences maybe different from yours and not criticize them for it is a sign of wisdom.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Touché. Well said!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I would watch it both upfront, like Earl points out sever of the movies he mentioned, we couldn't wait for, and, we're also going to purchase them. To me it is a matter of entertainment, not a cost driver in the least. All of the movies we will purchase on BluRay we've already seen in the theaters, in fact we prefer to see them first to see if we do indeed like them. I won't purchase a movie blindly (for the optical backup). I could wait until it comes out on a Premium channel, but how long is that? I like discussing movies at the "water cooler" when they come out, for the intrinsic value of conversation and social aspects of it. All fun stuff!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

smiddy said:


> I like discussing movies at the "water cooler" when they come out, for the intrinsic value of conversation and social aspects of it. All fun stuff!


I don't like talking to people, so that aspect is out for me.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

smiddy said:


> I won't purchase a movie blindly (for the optical backup).


I used to buy all the "great new movies" on Tuesday when they came out. First on DVD then BR. And we would watch most of them. But as our daughter got older, we stopped watching as many and they started piling up unwatched. Finally stopped when I realized I had several hundred dollars worth of BR that hadn't been watched and probably weren't going to get watched.

Now I just wait for the movie to show up on the premiums. Last movie I bought was The Hangover and that was because I had to see it again ASAP.


----------

